# New Joining Instructions - CFLRS



## Celticgirl (2 Dec 2008)

An updated version of the CFLRS Joining Instructions is now available (Nov. 2008): http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp

There is a lot of new (excellent) information for candidates on this document, so even if you have seen the older version, be sure to check this one out.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2008)

thanks for that Celtic, but I love your avatar....and the saying is priceless!!


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Dec 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> thanks for that Celtic, but I love your avatar....and the saying is priceless!!



Well, thanks back at ya!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2008)

Same as posted here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69419.0.html


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Dec 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Same as posted here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69419.0.html



Sorry. I didn't realize the address would be the same as the stickied one.   Nonetheless, there is a lot of new info there and as I said, even if you've seen the old Joining Instructions, you should check this one out for the new additions. Just FYI. 8)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Dec 2008)

Celtic the one on that link is date Nov 08 and is about 50 pages long.


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Dec 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Celtic the one on that link is date Nov 08 and is about 50 pages long.



It's the same link, yes, but a brand new document. The previous one was dated February 2008. This new one was just posted on the CFLRS site this week. In the document, there are new instructions, diagrams, and other detailed information that is very useful for anyone heading to St. Jean. I see that they have even added a rather lengthy section on "sexual misconduct". How interesting that the Commandant felt the need to include that in the Joining Instructions.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2008)

I like how it tells guys to wear "clean" pants but not the women.   What's a pull?  Oops, guess they meant pullover.
A *cubical* lamp?  Is it square??   

Lost in translation, maybe??


----------



## BC Old Guy (2 Dec 2008)

Since at CFLRS the majority of recruits live in cubicles, which are part of a larger dormitory, and not seperate rooms - so the lamp to be used would be a ....


----------



## TCBF (3 Dec 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ... I see that they have even added a rather lengthy section on "sexual misconduct". How interesting that the Commandant felt the need to include that in the Joining Instructions.  ;D



- When I was a Recruit Platoon Commander at CFLRS in 96-97, Routine Orders would sum up the Summary Trial results for each month.  This was before 2/3 of QR&O Vol II was gutted and replaced.  Anyway, the statements of particulars often included such phrases as "had sexual relations in the quarters" and similar.  

- CFRS Cornwallis was the same in it's day - if not even more energetic.  Must have been all that salty sea fresh air!


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Dec 2008)

There was more stuff going on than you could shake a stick at in CFRS in the 70's/80's.


----------



## TCBF (5 Dec 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> There was more stuff going on than you could shake a stick at in CFRS in the 70's/80's.



- "We were happy then, though we were poor." - Monty Python


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Dec 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - "We were happy then, though we were poor." - Monty Python



I'm still relatively happy, all things considered, but a whole lot better off monetarily.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (13 Dec 2008)

I'm kind of surprised they didn't add "Don't bring animals" after what some kid tried to pull...


----------



## King Elessar (13 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> I'm kind of surprised they didn't add "Don't bring animals" after what some kid tried to pull...



hahaha that was hilarious.


----------



## Highlander60 (13 Dec 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I see that they have even added a rather lengthy section on "sexual misconduct". How interesting that the Commandant felt the need to include that in the Joining Instructions.  ;D



I believe you will also be briefed once you get there on the ZERO tolerance policy there is for harassment or sexual misconduct. Both instructors and new recruits have ruined their careers over such matters.


----------



## Celticgirl (13 Dec 2008)

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> I believe you will also be briefed once you get there on the ZERO tolerance policy there is for harassment or sexual misconduct. Both instructors and new recruits have ruined their careers over such matters.



I don't know why anyone would take the risk, but I guess 13 or 15 weeks is too long to go 'without' for some people.


----------



## stealthylizard (13 Dec 2008)

They don't even have to wait that long, that is what weekend leave passes are for.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2009)

CFLRS St Jean Joining Instruction SITE WAS UPDATED                  DEC 2008

Pdf file is http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/ir-ji.pdf

Main page for Joining Instruction to CFLRS is: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp


----------

